# Help with planter boxes along fences



## PatrickIrish

In the 1st photo below you can 2 fences but there's another fence on the left with gate. I want to build planter boxes that butt against the fence. Havent figured out the height or width and thought I'd check in here for ideas.

The 2nd photo shows whats left of a small deck that was there. It would be sweet to re-use as much of it. I could then just paint the outside of the boxes a nice ride or something.

Main question is the soil cant just touch the fence right? There has to be board back there, essentially building a box and bolting it to the fence? What about some thick black tarp material against the fence?

Thanks
Rc


----------



## pjped

I don't see any pics.


----------



## PatrickIrish




----------



## PatrickIrish




----------



## RonInOhio

I would build smaller planter boxes that can shoved togeather to give the appearance of 
something larger. And I would build them as a seperate units from the fence.

This would have several advantages.

Smaller would be easier to move around. You may want to move these as your plants 
may need varying amounts of exposure. Or you simply may want to rearrange things
on occassion. Once you intergrate permanent boxes into the fence, you lose that 
flexibility.

Also you could build a few with a top and holes cut for potted plants. Maybe fill in the top 
with gravel to give the appearance of a full depth planter box. Probably easier than getting
a bunch of soil for every planter.


----------



## pjped

I agree with the comments from RonInOhio - I would build them separate… easier to move, less soil, easier to make rot-proof, and easier to change out.


----------



## PatrickIrish

That's a good idea guys. I was thinking leaving them open on the bottom so they wouldnt have to be so tall, easier to build, they (should) drain better and prevent rot on the sides since gravity is working for me.

something like this but maybe not as fancy


----------



## RonInOhio

Well you mentioned planter boxes so that was what I addressed. This is more like a raised bed. Looks good
regardless.
.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

when I look closely at this photo I can see that the "box" is lined to help the moisture issue. I think this same Idea could be executed look similar but actually be separate from the fence. I think that is important.


----------

